# Could jumping off furniture in bare feet be harmful



## greatkids (Apr 29, 2014)

Our 4 year old grandson loves to constantly jump off furniture, out of his bed, etc. on to the floors, wood, in his bare feet. From heights as high as 31/2 feet.

We are concerned that this might result in problems with his feet or ankles in future years. He is obviously not experiencing any discomfort now when doing this, but we are definitely wondering about the future.

Thank you.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Jumping off things is a classic cause of childhood injuries, but jumping barefoot is no different than jumping in shoes. It's far better he should jump barefoot if the floors are hardwood - he'd be likely to slip in socks.

Best, of course, would be for him not to use the furniture as his personal tumbling run, but that's a lot to hope for. Maybe he'd enjoy a tot gymnastics class? Something with crash mats, and instruction in falling safely.


----------

